# How to Pronounce Zenith



## llcooljayce

Hey guys, 

Just wanted to see what you guys think about how to pronounce Zenith.

Is it:

a) Zee-nith
b) Zehn-ith

I always used A before but after a phone call to a local jewellery store that carries Zenith, I have doubts about how I pronounce it. 

Using a poll if you don't want to type.


----------



## WatchChuck

I've always pronounced it (a) like the television maker. If (b) is correct I will gladly and immediately refrain from the incorrect pronunciation. :-s:-d


----------



## Gombrich

I guess it depends what language you speak. I pronounce it Zeh-nith but in Switzerland I think it would be pronounced Zeh-nitt. I guess the Swiss/French/German pronunciation is technically correct but it's always going to sound odd in English.

Dave


----------



## Rickr23

b) Zehn-ith- but not with with a long [eh] but short. Nataf used to make reference to Zen, the school of buddhism, so I'd say, it's Zen-ith.

Take a look at videos of Dufour or Nataf, to hear them pronounce it.


----------



## llcooljayce

I watched a video of Nataf and Rickr23 is right. It should be pronounced Zhen-ith.

The question is, do you pronounce it Zee-nith and will you still keep pronouncing it that way in light of this information?


----------



## kafvyn

Hi,

very interesting for those who want to learn the proper pronounciation of their fav watch brands.

Watchsounds


----------



## Time Exposure

I say ZEE-nith like the TV. Since I speak English in the U.S., the other pronunciation sounds pretentious. Kinda like pronouncing city and country names in their native tongue: I don't say Pah-REE or DOYTCH-lunt when speaking of Paris or Germany. I say PA-dek Fuh-LEEP instead of pah-TEK Fee-LEEP. 

To me, Zeh-NITT is how a Swiss native would say ZEE-nith.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

No vote from me - I think neither comes close, probably.

For a start, the two main languages in Switzerland are German (with a Swiss accent! :-d) and French. The Germans would spell it ZENIT (without the "H"). We pronounce it TSE-NEAT (the TS representing a hard Z rather than a T-SH, as well as a short TSE and an accent on the NEAT). Since it is ZENITH with an H, it should be pronounced the French way. My knowledge of French is rather limited but I would hazard a guess that it's more of a ZAY-NEAT (if not even a SAY-NEAT).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Rickr23

If you listen to one of those online dictionaries that offer pronunciation, in French it's pronounced Ze (accent on e) neat (short ea and hard t).


----------



## Rickr23

I think Nataf quite consciously invented his own pronunciation, which Dufour follows, and which is neither French, English, nor German. He did so specifically for the English speaking countries and for the purpose to differentiate Zenith from that electronics company. 

On the videos of Nataf giving a presentation in Italian he pronounces it more in a milder French way, not sure how it's pronounced in Italian.


----------



## DEP21

Gombrich said:


> I guess it depends what language you speak. I pronounce it Zeh-nith but in Switzerland I think it would be pronounced Zeh-nitt. I guess the Swiss/French/German pronunciation is technically correct but it's always going to sound odd in English.
> 
> Dave


Spot on, Dave. When speaking English, I do anglicise the pronunciation to Zen-ith. Not drawn out on the first syllable. When speaking German I would say use a hard Z through your teeth - Tsen. The second syllable would be another short, hard sound as you say - itt. I find that most English speakers will look at you funny if you use the pronunciation as per the company's home language too!


----------



## D N Ravenna

In the US, it would be Zee-nith, because that is what the appliances were named. And we must have been right given the company's legal clout over our Swiss favorites.;-) i am glad they got that changed, but it cost us as the price went up significantly after that!

Dan


----------



## torrentmt

Follow this link

dict.leo.org - Ergebnisse für "Zénith"

this is how we pronouce Zénith in the french part of Switzerland


----------



## Gombrich

Update: A little field research.

Having just been enquiring about Zeniths in various vintage watch emporiums and ADs in Munich and Regensburg I can report that any enquiry after a "Zen-ith" was almost always met with a blank look until I corrected my pronunciation to "Tzenitt". This was from people who were familiar with the brand so clearly the "Zen-ith" pronunciation sounds odd to most German ears. Hartmut?

Dave


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Gombrich said:


> Update: A little field research.
> 
> Having just been enquiring about Zeniths in various vintage watch emporiums and ADs in Munich and Regensburg I can report that any enquiry after a "Zen-ith" was almost always met with a blank look until I corrected my pronunciation to "Tzenitt". This was from people who were familiar with the brand so clearly the "Zen-ith" pronunciation sounds odd to most German ears. Hartmut?
> 
> Dave


That's about right - except the second syllable is long. The TT ending is therefore inappropriate. "TZEN-EAT" is more like it for the German pronounciation.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## papa_giorgio

I just saw this old video from Zenith. They pronounced it Zee-nith. 
Zenith - Life is in the movement (2001) on Vimeo


----------



## Ridly

I go zhen-ith cause when people ask me what watch I have they respond "like the old tv's?!?!" It makes it seem a bit different. I already get a lot of .... for having a Tag where the symbol looks exactly like the rite-aid pharmacy symbol.


----------



## crocker7

I had gone to a jewelry store in Manhattan and I pronounced it like the electronics manufacturer "Zenith". I was politely corrected with "Zen-ith". I then posted the question on Zenith's facebook page, and I got this post in reply:

"Dear Tom, it is difficult to write down the right pronunciation  It is pronounced as the word "zenith" in English. Best wishes from Zenith team!"

Hope this is helpful!


----------



## LouS

crocker7 said:


> "Dear Tom, it is difficult to write down the right pronunciation  It is pronounced as the word "zenith" in English. Best wishes from Zenith team!"


Quite right, 'Zenith' is a word in English, as it is in German, French and no doubt other languages. No need for an affected foreign pronunciation in any of those languages.


----------



## crocker7




----------



## Hartmut Richter

Sounds like the ol' Do-whatever-you-like strategy.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## U_A

Slightly off topic, but lately I've been wondering about Omega. I've always heard it pronounced "Ohmehga," but a while back I was watching a James Bond movie and it was pronounced "Ohmeega." Which is considered correct, ahah?


----------

